# What is happening/has happened to........



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The heads on working line dogs? Seems like I am seeing more and more that are looking like Mals. Their heads are small and narrow. Some are so bad that you wonder what breed they are. The secondary sex characteristics are non existant. 

Now I'm not saying they should all have heads like is typical of the DDR dogs, (even though I personally like that look.) But IMO they SHOULD look like GSDs. Dogs like Lisa' Donovan, and Sue and Gabors Quasi for instance. They LOOK like male GSDs. Just because looks/conformation aren't #1 on the list of traits most WGWL breeders breed for (and I'm not saying they should be.) doesn't mean that those traits should be ignored either.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Man head? Like Quasi's son?! That big hunka man head! :wub:


----------

